# new very old baby



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

today my dad gave me a new toy to add to my collection, it was a 1934 .380 beretta all blued, that my great grandfather killed an Italian MP and took it off of him original holster and all. it shots great but i only fired it 5 times, broke it down and cleaned it and put it in my safe. this gun will be worth somthing some day it has all the markings used by the italian army stamped on it 

ill take a pics tomorrow

knox


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Get us pics... Someone will have a good price quote for you soon.

Might be worth more in sentimental value. Many war era guns were produced in massive quantities, and safes are full of them...


----------



## knoxrocks222 (May 1, 2008)

oh i dont think i could ever part with this piece, my great grand dad worked to hard for it :smt1099


----------

